# Powerful Christian Message



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Manifest Compassion

Luke 15: 1-7 All the tax collectors and sinners were approaching to listen to Him. And the Pharisees and scribes were complaining, "This man welcomes sinners and eats with them!"

So He told them this parable: "What man among you, who has 100 sheep and loses one of them, does not leave the 99 in the open field and go after the lost one until he finds it? When he has found it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders, and coming home, he calls his friends and neighbors together, saying to the 'Rejoice with me, because I have found my lost sheep!' I tell you, in the same way, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over 99 righteous people who don't need repentance."

Celebrate Forgiveness

Luke 15: 11-13 He also said: "A man has two sons. The younger of them said to his father, 'Father, give me the (my) share of the estate (inheritance) I have coming to me.' So he distributes the assets to him. Not many days later, the younger son gathered together all he had and traveled to a distant country, where he squandered his estate in foolish living.

Luke 15: 14-17 "About the time his money ran out, a great famine swept over the land and he began to starve. He persuaded a local farmer to hire him to feed his pigs. The boy became so hungry that even the pods he was feeding the pigs looked good to him. But no one gave him anything."

"When he finally came to his senses, he said to himself, 'At home even the hired men have enough to spare, and here I am dying of hunger! I will go home to my father and say, "Father, I have sinned against both heaven and you and am no longer worthy of being called your son. Please take me on as a hired man"

Luke 15: 22-24 "But the father told his slaves, 'Quick! Bring out the best robe and put it on him; put a ring on his finger and sandals on his feet. Then bring the fattened calf and slaughter it, and let's celebrate with a feast, because this son of mine was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found!' So they began to celebrate."

Reject Self-Righteousness

Luke 15: 28-32 "Then he (the older brother) became angry and didn't want to go in. So the father came out and pleaded with him. But he replied to his father, 'Look, I have been slaving many years for you, I have never disobeyed your orders, yet you never gave me a young goat so I could celebrate with my friends. But when this son of yours came, who has devoured your assets with prostitutes, you slaughtered the calf for him.'

"Son, he said to him, 'you are always with me, and everything I have is yours. But we had to celebrate and rejoice because this brother of yours was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found."


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Jesus. Friend of sinners. Thank God!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Matthew 9:10-13*

10While Jesus was having dinner at Matthew's house, many tax collectors and "sinners" came and ate with him and his disciples. 11When the Pharisees saw this, they asked his disciples, *"Why does your teacher eat with tax collectors and 'sinners'?" *

12On hearing this, Jesus said, *"It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick. *13But go and learn what this means: *'I desire mercy, not sacrifice.' For I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners."*


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> *'I desire mercy, not sacrifice.' For I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners."*


That's the part I like!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> That's the part I like!


Me to Surfrunner. That's exactly why I always remember that scripture. He came to call folks like me.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

AMEN, PRAISE THE LORD

Amazing Grace, How sweet the sound that saved a "WRETCH" like me. WOW.


----------

